# Kleines Tool welches Linken Kanal nach Verzögerung auch rechts abspielt?



## Schwarzer Riese (21. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:
Kennt jemand ein Tool/kleines Prog, welches bei 5.1 Sound (oder auch Stereo Sound), alles was z.B. nur aus dem linken Lautsprecher kommt nach kurzer Verzögerung auch auf dem rechten abspielen kann?
Bzw. halt auch andersrum...
Also alles was nur auf einer Seite hörbar ist, auch auf die andere Spiegeln.

Es geht nämlich um folgendes:
Ich habe einen 5.1 Sorround Headset und da hört man Sounds die von rechts kommen leider auch *nur* rechts, und nicht wie im richtigen Leben auch kurze Zeit später Links.
(Alles was das rechte Ohr hört, kriegt das linke nach kurzer Verzögerung auch mit)
Und das ist halt das Problem bei den Headsets.
Da ist das nicht so, und deswegen klingt es ein bisschen unrealistisch.

Also falls da jemand was kennt, wärs cool zu wissen.
Ich denke mal ich bin da nicht der einzige der sich sowas wünscht.

Ach ja: Wenn da jemand ist der so was schnell Programmieren kann.... auch gerne...   

Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------



## Schwarzer Riese (23. September 2005)

Hallo!

Kann mir keiner von euch helfen?
Kennt niemand irgendein Programm, welches diese Funktion beherrscht?
(Sofern es so etwas überhaupt gibt   )

Und mit dem Programmieren:
Ich weiß ja nicht wie schwer so etwas wäre.
Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Programmieren.

Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. September 2005)

Ich glaube so rein technisch ist das schon machbar. Lässt sich z.B: mit Logic Audio hinbiegen, aber ist das so akkustisch betrachtet richtig?
Wenn sound von rechts,  kurze zeit später links?
Ich glaube so einfach is das nicht gelöst ..
Wenn du alles was von einer Seite kommt auf die anderen mit Delay rüberdoppelst, geht doch der ganze Raumklang verloren dabei 

Wie gesagt, machbar ist es bestimmt irgendwie.. aber sinnvoll ?!

Gruß
Frank


----------



## chmee (30. September 2005)

Der Raumeindruck entsteht nicht alleine durch die Verzögerung, sondern auch durch
die Phasenverschiebung. Beispiel: 
Sinus-Signal 200Hz kommt von Links, trifft auf Dein linkes Ohr. OK. Dann auf rechtes Ohr
25cm weiter. Das sind grob gerechnet 0,25m/330m = 0,00075 s = 0,75ms später.
Die Phasenverschiebung beträgt ( bei 200Hz ist eine Phase 1,65cm lang ) dann 54,54°.
Und wie Du ersehen kannst, ist die Phasenverschiebung abhängig von der Frequenz.
Ergo benötigst Du dafür eine Frequenzanalyse(FFT), um dann die Phasen für jede
Frequenz einzeln zu verschieben.

Gute Soundkarten wie die neue Creative X-FI machen das auf der Karte, wie gut, kann ich
Dir nicht sagen.
Letztlich sollte man solche Dinge dem DSP der SK überlassen, den kann man schliesslich
auch programmieren. Aber dann benötigst Du auch das Datensignal, woher das Signal stammt.
(60° / 20m ) oder so...

mfg chmee
mfg chmee


----------



## Schwarzer Riese (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten ihr beiden!

So professionell wie chmee habe ich das gar nicht betrachtet, bzw. habe nicht daran gedacht dass da noch weitere Punkte eine Rolle spielen.   
Und ich denke mal, dass sowas dann bei mir auch zu viele Ressourcen verbrauchen würde.
(Außer man hat halt schon eine X-fi Karte, wie du sagst...)

...Tja, dann werde ich das wohl eher wieder vergessen müssen. Schade eigentlich.   
Auf jeden Fall schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! 

...Auf die Idee bin ich eigentlich gekommen, weil es halt schon einen Sorround-Kopfhörer gibt der das beherrscht.
Und zwar der AKG Hearo 787 Surround  (klicken!)

Nur ist der preislich natürlich auch nicht gerade billig...    
Mal sehen ob ich mal ein bisschen spare...  

Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2005)

Ein großes Sorry von mir, denn ich hatte nen Denkfehler !

Die Phasenverschiebung wird natürlich auf das gesamte Signal verrechnet, ergo muss man
gar nicht über FFT die einzelnen Frequenzen zerlegen. Denn alle Frequenzen, sprich das
ganze Audiosignal läuft gleich schnell, es bleibt bei einer einzigen Phasenverschiebung UND
diese ist im Delay zwischen den Ohren schon drin !

Also : Nur verschiedene Lautstärken und Delay !
Aber die wenigsten Programme geben einem die Möglichkeit, Delay Zeiten so fein einzugeben.

Das Programm, das Du schreiben möchtest ist, gar nicht so komplex.

In den Gedanken sind natürlich nicht die Feinheiten des Lebens enthalten, wie zB
Beugung am Körper/Haaren, Early Reflections und Delays and Objekten um Dich rum etc..

UND : Das Ohr ist ein gerichtetes Aufnahmemedium, also ändern sich die Bedingungen,
wenn der Schall zB von hinten kommt.

mfg chmee

Danke für das Lob, aber einige Stunden später bemerkte ich, dass es nicht stimmt..


----------

